# My baby cornsnake just shed...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My baby cornsnake, Junior, just shed tonight. It was a little rougher than I would've liked it to have been (not a single piece - only second or third time a snake has never shed fully for me) but I gave his enclosure a good misting and he roamed about for a bit, passing through his water dish as well, and it all came off! I took him out for an inspection, to make sure everything had come off, and it did... and while he was out figured I'd snap a couple pics.

Now, he's a small guy and very much on the move. He loves to try and escape so it was hard snapping shots of him. Managed a few so here's two of the better ones.

















I wish his tongue was fully extended in that first pic like it is in the second. Would've made for an awesome shot. Oh well. Maybe next time!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

LOVELY color on that little guy!!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

god how many colors do corns come in?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's a nice looking snake!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

tons

what people do is raise them and breed a snake with specific features to another female with spesific features to make different morphs inhancing the features and tons of things like that to create albinos bloods and many other colours


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

He looks great







. It makes me want to get a snake. I haven't owned one in years, and I miss them


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Junior is looking good! As for his "rough shed", it's probably has to do with his little adventure (escape) where he wasn't getting alot of food. I would be willing to bet his next shed will be in one piece.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> Junior is looking good! As for his "rough shed", it's probably has to do with his little adventure (escape) where he wasn't getting alot of food. I would be willing to bet his next shed will be in one piece.


x2...he is doing great by the looks of it man... congrats yet again on finding this bugger. Awsome pics btw


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments! I really like this little guy. He's great. Such a wriggly little thing. Very different when compared to the boa, haha. I hope he has his dad's temperment when he grows up! (The snake who played daddy in this case used to be mine and was incredibly docile when full grown.)

Hopefully I'll be able to snap a quick video of him feeding when I feed him next. I tried again last time but am using the video function on my camera and kind of messed up and only filmed about 6 seconds worth, haha.

As for the shed... He seemed to know what was going on and took care of things himself. It did come off in a few pieces but it did all come off. He spent some time soaking in his water dish and I also provided him with a moist hide (a bit of watered down moss under one of his logs). So with all of that he managed to get it all off. Just took a bit more effort, I think.


----------

